# Is WMI the same as octane?



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm trying to explain to my friend the difference but yet how each can accomplish the same goal, but both would give a better outcome. I don't know how to word the difference. Meaning why you can't substitue meth for a race tune, using 93 oct and the meth together to gain the 100 oct. It's not the same.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Tifun)*

I'm the friend. 
Can you use 93oct + Water/meth to run a 100oct race file... without using race gas?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Mike97xj)*

yes


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_yes

Why and and how? It doesnt make up for octane. It just cools down the IAT.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Tifun)*

First, most people use a methanol/water mix. Not only does this cool the IAT but it also cools the cylinder temps. Lowering the cylinder temps effectively raises octane levels. I believe the general rule of thumb is that every 10 degree drop is equivelant to raising the octane level by 1 full point.
The methanol raises the octane "directly" because it is a high octane fuel. I do not remember methanol's exact octane rating but for some reason 115 to 120 comes to mind.
Generally with 93 octane gas and a 50/50 mix of water and methanol, the effective octane is around 116.
Check out the Snow Performance forums:
http://www.snowperformance.net/forum/
Lots of good reading there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are people here with a lot more knowledge than I have, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Genuismensa (May 7, 2008)

The more octane you have in the cylinder, the "harder" it is to burn (I know its more complicated than this). So the more water you add to a fire the harder it is to burn right? So you can add some water to your fire and it will make it hard to burn. Thats a really simple way to think of it. if all else fails try google


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_
Why and and how? It doesnt make up for octane. It just cools down the IAT.

its not just for cooling, and it doesnt litterally up the octane, it just simulates the burn of higher octane. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (UntouchableGTI)*

Are you sure about methanol not directly increasing octane? I know that water doesn't burn but methanol does and I am pretty sure it has a much higher octane than pump gas.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Fast VW)*

Methanol is about 115 octane.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (jackfrost1031)*

So what I'm trying to figure out is if it's safe to run a WMI system and 93oct gas... and run a 100oct giac race file.
VF told me that the giac race file for my r32 just changes the timing, which makes sense. It obviously can't affect the boost or anything.
It would seem to me that the wmi would work for this, but I would really like some sort of proof, I don't wanna invest a bunch of money in a kit and then damage my motor by running it like that.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Mike97xj)*

If you would have looked at the link to the Snow Performance Forums I provided, you would have seen this question ask over and over again. The Snow Performance techs always answer "Yes, Not only is it safe, that's what it is designed to do." 
Call Snow Performance and speak with Derek or Greg. They will address any concerns you may have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_If you would have looked at the link to the Snow Performance Forums I provided, you would have seen this question ask over and over again. The Snow Performance techs always answer "Yes, Not only is it safe, that's what it is designed to do." 
Call Snow Performance and speak with Derek or Greg. They will address any concerns you may have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will be doing that now


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Is WMI the same as octane? (Mike97xj)*

It is probably the best safeguard for more power you can invest in.
I overboosted to 30+ psi by accident many times from multiple burnt wastegate lines. Each time there was no knock and no detonation.


----------

